# Tappan Lake Report



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Hit Tappan yesterday morning and got a limit of saugeye for me and 2 saugeye for my fishing partner (rookie) . Also caught alot of small bass, bluegills, white bass, crappie, and short saugeye. Water temp was 70 degrees. All fish were caught shallow on blade baits. Motor malfunctioned again so we had to idle around all day. Ive changed the coil pack and the ignition pack so i guess its time to start changing fuel components.


----------



## pgoose (Apr 18, 2004)

Sounds like a great day. Good luck on the motor. I've been trying to get mine to keep running all spring. Still not right.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

What color of blade baits were you using. I have done ok with jigs and crawlers and my favorite colors at Tappen are black and red. I was just wondering as I am still learning the lake.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Gold, copper, orange/yellow, pumpkin brown, and watermelon.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i dont any good with the eyes at tappan but i can sure catch some nice crappies and white bass when i am down there though.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Thank you for the help. How heavy are your blade baits? I hoped to give it a try soon but the bite on Erie has been consuming all of my time. Hope to give it a shot soon. One more question, have you done any good working harnesses down there. I tried once but only got one and I went back to my other patterns that were producing faster and never really gave it a fair shake. Thank you again.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

I normally use 1/4oz when fishing shallow, and 1/2oz when fishing deeper. I have had some success with harness fishing but i dont do it very often. I dont like to troll that much and the blade bite is normally as good or better. If the blades arent working i almost always go straight to the jig.


----------

